# trying to find answers to some carpentry exam questions



## Chance (Sep 16, 2007)

I live in Utah and am looking up answers for some trade exam questions for my carpentry s220 license. If anybody knows any of these answers I would appreciate any input given. Thanks.

1. what is the fire rating of a wall in a residential building? (exp. 45 min?, 1 hour?, 2 hour?)

2. what is the fire rating of a door in a residential building?

3. nailing pattern for 1/2" gypsum board on ceiling joists?

4. minimum distance cumbustible material should be away from masonry?

5. drywall may not run parallel to framing members when....
a)studs 16" O.C.
b)studs 24" O.C.
c)joists 16" O.C.
d)joists 24" O.C.

6. 2 joists used to bear on a partition must overlap how far?
a) 3"
b) 4"
c) 5"
d) 6"

7. What is the fire rating of a wall that seperates the garage from the house? 

These were some of the questions I haven't found answers to yet and anybody who knows the answers to all or some feel free to let me know. Thanks again for everybody's time. Trying to learn, and some of the answers I have had a difficult time finding.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

*Good luck*

I wish you luck in getting someone here to answer these questions. A few people on here are about getting into a book and finding out the answers yourself.
The other thread you started about a general drywall question that has plagued you in past exams, is a much better way of gettin answers.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

:shifty: ....


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

hmmm... the UBC hand book volume 1-3 comes to mind. All those answers are there.


----------



## Chance (Sep 16, 2007)

bujaly said:


> I wish you luck in getting someone here to answer these questions. A few people on here are about getting into a book and finding out the answers yourself.
> The other thread you started about a general drywall question that has plagued you in past exams, is a much better way of gettin answers.


I have read Modern Carpentry which is a text book that is nearly 800 pages that they use to pull some exam questions. I have read Advanced Framing Methods by Scot Simpson. I have read the Graphic Guide to Frame Construction by Rob Thallon, and several other books pertaining to carpentry. I will get my hands on the UBC and answer these questions myself. My test is this week, these were a few questions I was still pondering and thought somebody might simply be willing to share some information. I will simply find the answers myself, forget I asked.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Chance said:


> I have read Modern Carpentry which is a text book that is nearly 800 pages that they use to pull some exam questions. I have read Advanced Framing Methods by Scot Simpson. I have read the Graphic Guide to Frame Construction by Rob Thallon, and several other books pertaining to carpentry. I will get my hands on the UBC and answer these questions myself. My test is this week, these were a few questions I was still pondering and thought somebody might simply be willing to share some information. I will simply find the answers myself, forget I asked.


I don't know where I was offensive in that reply...:confused1:
OH!! I know, maybe it's where I said..."I wish you luck..." That was it!!
I can also see where I so rudely gave you a better avenue of getting your questions answered as I stated you had already done.. 
Do you see the number of helpful suggestions on the first thread you started compared to the ones in this thread?
I'm so sorry... :stupid:

PS.. You answer to Q3 is on page 654 of your Carpentry book


----------

